# Rabbit picks fight with crow



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Folks, 

Found this in my email today courtesy of Zeebyrd over at the crow group


Very funny and cute

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=9013421442276564359&q=crow


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Brad,

That is quite entertaining, that rabbit must have some issues with crows or birds in the past, too funny!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Brad, I liked it so much I played it twice.

You know, I think rabbits are playful by nature. I have watched our resident wild rabbit run around the yard like he is crazy and then flop down and go to sleep.

Maggie


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

That was funny!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Brad, great video! What was that bunny thinking?? LOL I especially got a kick out of the end, where "the worm turned" and now another crow was going after the bunny! 

Linda


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

LOL, funny!!!
Loved it.
Thanks for sharing

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

The bunny just wanted to eat some crow.

Pidgey


----------

